# Dusted Off My Tycos - Looking For Advice



## Stebo (Nov 27, 2012)

I stumbled across this website after dusting off my Tyco Super Duper Double Looper and California GT race tracks over the weekend. My 7 year old had been bugging me for a while to set the tracks up and I finally did it on Sunday and we've been having a blast ever since. Some of the tracks had a little corrosion on them, but cleaned up well and the tracks work flawlessly for the most part. I have ten 440x2 cars all in good working condition, but looking for some tips from the experts here on what I should do to get top performance out of them. Some perform better than others and would like to know what to do to get the slower ones up to speed with the others. 
One thing I noticed is that all of the cars work really well when on the track alone, but when another car is introduced, they really slow down. Some more than others. Is this a power supply issue and can it be overcome?
Excuse my ignorance on everything, as this is the first time I've touched these cars in 20 years and just looking to get back into it and have some fun with my son, but at the same time, get the most performance out of my cars as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Stebo, welcome.
yes, you can use another terminal track and power supply, dedicate one to each lane, to overcome the sluggishness when operating more than one car.
you said you have two races sets, so you should already have the two terminal tracks and two power supplies. make sure the power supplies are rated equally, if they aren't, buy another that is equal to one you already have. I have some extras if you need. 
clean the pick up shoes on the cars and check on a piece of spare track to see that the pick up shoes are flat on the track.
pop the rear axle out, noting which side the gear is on, and get all the lint and hair off the axle and off the rear motor shaft and pinion gear. lightly oil the axles, front and rear, and front and rear of the motor(armature) shaft.
you can increase the handling of any car by replacing the stock tires with slip on silicone tires from WIZZARD, other online hobby/slot sellers.
there is a guy that posts here, ballsout racing, who makes a fine line of slip on silicone tires.
turn a piece of wide masking tape back on itself to expose the sticky side up and roll the tires on it when they appear dirty.
many other tips, ideas and proven methods are about to be posted by folks with more knowledge than I.
welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you can contact a place like lucky bobs raceway for replacement parts like motors and maybe get ski shoes to replace the stock shoes. al is right on about tire, balls out & super tires are what i like.

some cars may need to need new brushes & brush springs, again luck bob's raceway or another like vendor


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*more Power*

Do you have 2 power supplies?

try this setup

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
Electronics
power & wiring

Or do you have other power supplies? you can use other brands LifeLike TOMY & cut off from other splice in appropriate plug in.


----------



## Stebo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I do have two power supplies. One is 6.5VA and the other is 5.9VA. Output voltages were same, however. Will this cause any issues? I tried it out last night and the one lane seemed a bit choppy for some reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Try disconnecting the terminal track back section and see if the car runs on the very last section not hooked to the terminal track. If not find the connection that is weak. Once the cars make it to the last section reconnect it.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Basic Tuneups*

Since it's been so long since you've played with these, you should do a thorough cleaning of your cars.

Dis-assemble a car, completely (leave the axles intact but pull from chassis first) and wipe all electrical off with a rag or paper towel (watch for fuzzballs), Check the pickup shoes for grooves, you can dremel those out. Pick anything off the axle (hair, lint, fibers from a rug). You may want to check the comm brush springs to see if they've compressed ( they should be at least 4/5 the length of the brush tubes) and gently stretch them (gently) if needed. Check the pickup leaf springs..... they should be pointed at a 5 o'clock position (do yours look around 4 o'clock? It does make a difference). 

After you've done your cleanup and spring check, reassemble the chassis. Then put a drop of oil anywhere you see plastic going through metal (Axles, armature shaft bushings).

This should have your cars running better.


----------

